# Créer un raccourci clavier sur un K800



## MilesTEG (6 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement un K800 connecté à mon mac, et j'aurais voulu pouvoir créer un raccourci clavier avec les touches "Fn + &#9003;" afin de simuler le "&#8984; + &#9003;".
Est-ce que c'est possible ?
Ou au pire pouvoir créer "AltGr + &#9003;" ou encore "Ctrl + &#9003;".

Merci d'avance 
Miles


----------



## Caliao (9 Juin 2014)

J'suis pas certain de répondre correctement puisque je ne connais pas ce clavier. Néanmoins, dans le manuel trouvé sur le site de Logitech, une page mentionne un logiciel de configuration qui se nomme SetPoint.


----------



## MilesTEG (9 Juin 2014)

Caliao a dit:


> J'suis pas certain de répondre correctement puisque je ne connais pas ce clavier. Néanmoins, dans le manuel trouvé sur le site de Logitech, une page mentionne un logiciel de configuration qui se nomme SetPoint.



Merci ^^
Cependant, les touches de fonctions ne fonctionne pas dans OSX, car il n'y a pas de logiciel pour ça.
Seules les touches de luminosité et de la batterie fonctionne et celles qui contrôle itunes.

J'aurais plutôt voulu créer de nouvelles combinaisons de touches pour en faire de nouveaux raccourcis


----------



## Caliao (11 Juin 2014)

Sinon, si l'on réfléchi plus simplement... As-tu pensé à aller voir dans les Préférences Systèmes > Clavier > Raccourcis ?


----------



## MilesTEG (11 Juin 2014)

Caliao a dit:


> Sinon, si l'on réfléchi plus simplement... As-tu pensé à aller voir dans les Préférences Systèmes > Clavier > Raccourcis ?



Il me semble que j'avais regardé mais que les combinaisons de touches ne pouvaient pas se faire...
C'est vraiment dommage qu'apple ne fabrique pas de clavier rétroéclairé ... (pas ceux des macbook)


----------



## Caliao (11 Juin 2014)

Effectivement tu as raison, on ne peut pas choisir cette combinaison de touches. hmmm, je vais continuer à fouiner un peu partout, ça me chicote!


----------

